# Help with identifying!



## SkatKat (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey guys,

  Ive come across of bunch of old bottle in my late grandfather's basement. They have been down there for many years. I cleaned some of them up and brought them to my house. (theres still alot down there). Without further ado, hers are pics of the bottles along with any information i could get off the bottles...


----------



## Pettydigger (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to da forum SkatKat, pics not showing up on your post.


----------



## SkatKat (Sep 4, 2005)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 13. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 16. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 17. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 18. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 19. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Info in next post....


----------



## SkatKat (Sep 4, 2005)

1. Green Ale 8one bottle - One the bottum is has 1 (with a circle around it) 8 , 7 , 74

 2. Light Blue Gordon's Dry Gin - "London" on one side of the bottle "England" on the other. Reg o 610617 embossed on the back. What looks like a dragons head with the number 5 under it on bottum.

 3. Lydia E. Pinkham's Medicene bottle - Triangle with a M in the middle..next to the number 2 on the bottum. 14 1/2 OZ emossed on the back of the bottle.

 4. Cobalt Blue Bottle - No markings, Has orginal metal cap, but writing on it to faded to read. 

 5. Mayflower Ginger Ale bottles  - 1917 on one of the labels. The number 467 one the bottum of one bottle appears, and 6 on the other. Great Radium Spring Company.

 6. Pepsi Cola Bottle - On the bottum of the bottle it says Duraglas and DES.PAT.120277 and below that 14A43

 7. Tall Wine Bottle - Says CX and 8 on the bottum.

 8. Herb Juice Bottles - 1 has orginal glass stopper. One says 11 and 0 on the bottum. The other 6 next to a Diamond mark.

 9 - Live and Let Live Drug Company - Chattanooga TN. No markings

 10. Cha S Fletcher's Castoria - P8 on the bottum of the bottle

 11. Chamberlain's Bottle - Says Made in USA, no other marks.

 12. Coca-Cola - Chatt. 21 on the bottum

 13. Lysol Bottle - Brown botlle, has "Lysol" etched into the side of it, kind of hard to read.

 14. Player's Bottle - Red Rock Bottlers Inc., Duraglas, 62500 and 2-48 on the bottum.

 15. Dark Red Wine Bottle - No marks, the bottum is indented. Very pretty dark red color.

 16. Dundee Marmalade Crock - Circa 1870-1890 ( I was able to look this one up)

 17. Green Orange Julep Bottle - Monarch Water and Ozo-olo Bottling Company. The Bottum has a M inside a diamond mark.

 18. Blue Beam Whiskey Bottle - J Lochhart Wildlife Bottle, featuring ducks.

 19. 1968 San Fransico Bicentinal Regal China Beam Whickey Bottle - Very pretty!


 I would be intrested in selling these bottles, but at the very least i would like more info. Years in particularly. Please have at it . And if anyone is intrested in purchasing any or all of these, my email is Pyscokatt@hotmail.com

 *** Another quick note that might help you. I live in NW Georgia, Close to Chattanooga TN.

  Thanks!


----------



## David E (Sep 17, 2005)

The Herb Juice I find has an N in a square on bottom (Obear-Nester Glass St. Louis Ill. 1915 to date
 The label would read  Miller's Herb Extract and Laxative Compound
 Advertised 1915 to date Advertised 1929-1930 from 109 Church street., Jackson Tenn., 1948 by Herb Juice-Penol Co. Inc.
 421 Newton St Danville Va.
 Clear 8 3/8" x 2 7/8" x 1 3/8"  ABM

 Dave.


----------



## madman (Sep 17, 2005)

cool collection !! theres some definate keepers in there!!! go back to the basement see what else is there  mike


----------



## tncgal (Sep 18, 2005)

Sending this to the front so SkatKat can find it.


----------



## ronvae (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Mudbug,
 I looked up the 3 "C"s mark, and all I found was a 1950s-1960s company, which is NOT your bottle--yours is obviously pre-bottle machine aqua, probably whiskey?  For a rough date, I'd guess 1890-1910, but there are much more knowledgeable people on this site.  I have one much like it that, and the cork is still in the bottom.  Is it possible that one of the letters is a "G"?  Or, maybe a "Co."?


----------



## ronvae (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Skatkat,
 I love people who type "ahem" [].  Here are my 2 cents:
 #1: machine-made ALC soda, haven't seen that one before
 #2: the dragon's head on the bottom is I think a boar's head, which was Gordon's trademark, I've learned, so I don't think it is a maker's mark.  Pre-bottle machine.
 #6:  Duraglas is Owens Illinois Glass Company, Toledo, OH, 1929-now, but Duraglas trademark was used 1940 & on
 #8:  A Diamond mark with nothing inside it could be Diamond Glass Co., Monbtreal, Quebec (1891-1913), or maybe Diamond Glass Co. (Diamond-Bathurst), Royersford, PA (1888-1990).
 #12:  Coke is really specific as to what is collectable--different rules than other bottles.  The shape you have is called a "hobbleskirt", and to look it up on a coke site, you have to know the EXACT size e.g., 6 oz., or 6.5 oz, and exactly what is says--a date, or a patent number, etc., and the city on the bottom, and whether the city & the state listed on the bottom have embossed lines connecting them or not (the connecting lines can mean a 1989 reproduction).
 #14:  See note on Duraglas under #6
 The info on maker's marks I've listed is from www.myinsulators.com, which is one of the best maker's marks lists on the web.  I would also recommend the BLM Historic Website for help on dating.
 Quite a beautiful collection!


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am taking a pretty wild guess on this one. I believe the CCCo is the same C. Conrad, The Original Budweiser. C. Conrad & Co. Same type of bottle. Those must of had a nice paper label. I have a book somewhere about Redigging the Old West. They dug fort sites and found some bottles similar to yours. I will try to locate the book and see what they say. Nice, early beer bottle Mudbug. Probably 1870's- 1880's. Robert


----------



## crkgrl (Nov 29, 2005)

Ale-8 is a regionally popular soda drink, still made in Kentucky.  Kind of tastes like a 7-up/ginger ale mix.


----------



## youngpup (Dec 9, 2005)

#4 the cobalt blue bottle almost looks like a milk of magnesia bottle...but i'm not too sure. I have one almost like yours but mine doesn't have the cap.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey SkatKat, How do you put your pictures up like that???[8|] They didn't teach computers back when schools had stone tablets.[sm=lol.gif]


----------

